# Mastercraft rotary table model 500



## jdeitch (Mar 4, 2018)

I acquired the top plate for this rotary table when I purchased my lathe. I was hoping to locate the missing X-Y base. Does anyone have one of these lying around that they’re willing to part with?


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 10, 2018)

Perhaps you could adapt a cross slide vise?  However, if you get one you will probably need to work on it to tighten it up.  

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...-y+vise&sprefix=x-y,aps,950&crid=PK661CBH9N9E


----------

